# First Tutorial, Purple, Coral and Peach HK (MY FAV!!)



## Brie (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok this is my first Tutorial!!


Wow lots of pics........ Took a while, tell me any tips if you can. It took me ages to put this together!
(
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





when i uploaded the pics to photobucket they went into a random order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Oh and I'm putting what i used in brackets underneath because you really don't need to use the exact same ones, i swap them around all the time!!

I have used The two Hello Kitty Pallet's, mainly

*Step 1*
Apply Primer then Foundation ( i also added Smashbox Artificial light, but its not necessary)
(Foundations i used were Stilla and Masqurade)







*Step 2*
Fill in your Brows
(everyone has their own preferred way of doing this so i didn't add pics)
Oh and I used Revlon Radiance brow powder





(sorry bit blurry)


*Step 3* 
Apply your favourite Eye primer 
(i used Too Faced Eyeshadow Insurance)
Then i added a wash all over lid of Calvin Klein Lid wash
(its a very light white, you could use a paint pot or skip this completely)







*Step 4*
Apply a light *peach* to the inner and middle lid
(i used Paradisco from the Lucky Tom Quad)





(for colour reference)

*Step 4*
Blend out lightly







*Step 5*
Get your *Hot Pink* Shadow
(I used Romping from the Too Dolly Pallet)






and blend together

*Step 5*
Add a Highlight
(i kept using the Lucky Tom Pallet)












*Step 6*
Get your *Black* glittery shadow
(again I'm using the Pallet, Stately Black)
With firm angled brush draw a line 'cutting" into the crease







Blend out






Keep blending







*Step 7*
Then Get your *Purpley Blue* Colour
(using Stylin')
Add to the top part of the black to blend out






Sorry blurry, but you can see the colour

*Step 8* 
Get a highlight again to blend together the two areas
(I am now using Vanilla p/m)







*Step 9*
Add a bright *Pink* again
(i added bright Fuchsia to give it that extra pop)








*Step 10*
Line waterline with *black* liner, and smudge a little underneath
(i just used Loreal Kohl in black)
then

Get a *Dark Black* Shadow
(I'm using Chi Chi all night long, but Carbon would be good for this)








darken the crease line, then blend out










*Step 11*
Add a white/light highlight to the very inner corners of the eyes
(using white p/m)








*Step 12*
Clean up edges
(I'm usually pretty messy lol!)







The add liner to top lashes
(I just used a cheap BYS eyeliner)







so far ^^

*Step 13*
Neaten up the brows again after all that highlight and shadow mess







then add Mascara


*Step 14*
Fix up Foundation and apply you setting powder of choice
(Today I'm using Natio Pressed powder, i also used Smashbox under eye brightener and a Revlon concealer)








*Step 14*
Add blush and highlight and light contour/bronzer 
(Using Smashbox Cast/Crew duo and Mac MSF in Soft and Gentle and an Elizabeth Arden bronzer)














*Step 15*
A added a *pink* l/l (napoleon)Then *Fashion Mews *and over the top i added *Pink Fish* TLC







 ( i really should have dragged Stylin and Stately black down underneath my eye/waterline)

*Step 16*
POSE!!!!! FINISH










This is what it looks like with Falsies  and slight variation on colour brands but the same idea(from my b-day)
Didn't add them as i was just going tv shopping









*Thanks every one, that was a bit of a challenge!!*
*I hope its alright, i only decided last minute when i started to do my makeup that i would do a tutorial.*


*CC definitely wanted and appreciated*


*I want to try to do more in the future!!!*











​
oh and i just made it into a video

here's the link YouTube - Sunset Eyes - Purple, Peach and Pink


----------



## GlitterGeet (Apr 16, 2009)

Love this tut and can't wait to try it out! Thank you!!!!! =)


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Apr 16, 2009)

Really nice look, thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 19, 2009)

The Paradisco and Romping together isn't something I would have tried but it looks amazing together! Good Work!


----------



## shootout (Apr 19, 2009)

Great job! =]


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 19, 2009)

Fabulous Tut!!! Very easy to follow!!!


----------



## Brie (Apr 20, 2009)

^^ Oh good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks girls!!!


----------



## nunu (Apr 20, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 20, 2009)

Very pretty. You've done a great job


----------



## joey444 (Apr 20, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Vixxan (Apr 20, 2009)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you! This is a lovely look. Cant wait to try it


----------



## chrisantiss (Apr 20, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 20, 2009)

really nice tut


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 21, 2009)

i love this! i'm gonna try it out. fantastic job!


----------



## minnie_moo (Apr 21, 2009)

Really pretty!


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Apr 21, 2009)

so pretty!!!


----------



## Brie (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## AmiS4ys (May 23, 2009)

you're soooo pretty! =]


----------



## ruthless (May 26, 2009)

You know what? I don't do a lot of the eyeshadow under the eye thing-I love the eyes and think they look fine without those two under the waterline. Fab!


----------



## Kaminoke (Jun 12, 2009)

This is so pretty, thank you


----------



## GA SonShyne (Jun 17, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## silviachic (Jun 23, 2009)

pretty pretty pretty! great tut and i really want to try it


----------



## cuddle x bear (Jun 23, 2009)

the color combo is uniquely done. love it with falsies especially


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 23, 2009)

I love this look! And that hat!


----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 23, 2009)

I used similar colors today. Great job! It came out really pretty!


----------



## mellybelly (Jul 28, 2009)

I really admire this look. I’m for sure to try it. Thank you.


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 10, 2009)

gorgeous! well done


----------



## Green girl (Sep 14, 2009)

love it
thanx


----------

